# Custom Media for Aquaclear 70 filter?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I just got an aquaclear 70 filter but it has no filter media in it. Does anyone have any suggestions of what to put in this filter for media? I am planning on putting this filter into a dwarf mbuna tank. I have looked at the filter media you can buy for the aquaclear 70 online and see that one is ammonia remover and another is activated carbon, both of which seem somewhat useless. Does anyone have this filter, and if so, what do you have in it for the media?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I use some filter floss and bioballs, eheim substrat, or some other biological media. 
I'm not sure if one can use any sponge that fits, but the aquaclear specific ones seem to be a bit pricey for simply a sponge.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

A large fitted sponge, Seachem Purigen, filter floss, and ceramic rings, or bio-balls.
The sponge and rings or balls are mainly for bio-filtration purposes, while the Purigen & filter floss for water clarification.
And use a fine mesh pre-filter on the intake tube.

Rinse the sponge and ceramics about every 3 weeks in siphoned off tank water, or conditioned tap water.
Double-layer the floss, and alternate tossing out one layer each week, and replacing with new.
Re-charge the Purigen about every 3 weeks, alternating/replacing with a second bag at the ready, so that you have continuous usage.
Rinse the prefilter well twice a week - takes but a minute.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Aquaclear does make media for that filter. Most LFS carry it. Otherwise you can buy mesh bags also made by aquaclear and put your own media in them. I have both the aquaclear media and seachem media in one of the mesh bags they sell. Both work fine. You can always add 2 of them run the sponge made for the aq70 aswell a a piece of filter floss in between the sponge and bio media. Let the sponge catch the big particles, the floss catches the small stuff than the biomedia on top. I use this setup on my moms filter. It works like a charm.

View attachment 16501


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Aquaclear makes media, but I'd use Purigen instead of carbon, unless you're changing out the carbon every 6 weeks or so. Purigen polishes the water more effectively and can be recharged as needed. I've jammed DIY cut floss, bio balls, sponges, pretty much you name it into the AC filters in a pinch, and it works fine.


----------

